
Who will cash in on Canada's love for online video? - naish
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2009/04/27/tech-090427-online-video.html?ref=rss
======
minitrollster
I don't know who will be the first, but I hope that the new video streaming
services will open the eyes of the major Canadian ISPs and force them to move
away from the ridiculous bandwidth caps we have up here. With caps as low as
20GB/month, you can't watch a lot of TV shows and movies before getting over
the limit. Hopefully services like Hulu will help ISPs realize that.

~~~
dmix
>At _CRTC_ hearings in March on the regulation of new media, _Rogers_ proposed
an online video platform similar to Hulu as a means of ensuring Canadian
broadcasting content has a home on the internet. _The proposed service would
require a Rogers' cable subscription for access_

Nothings going to change as long as our regulators hand off everything to
Rogers or Bell. If the government decides to regulate an online video platform
(HULU), Rogers will likely make MORE money and further establish their
oligopoly in Canada.

